# How many quarts of oil for oil change?



## Karabakh (Mar 26, 2013)

How many quarts of oil do I need for Nissan Sentra GXE 2000 for oil change ?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

All of them.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Karabakh said:


> How many quarts of oil do I need for Nissan Sentra GXE 2000 for oil change ?


Your owner's manual will state the engine oil capacity. If you don't have an owner's manual, then tell us what engine is in your car. We're not standing in front of your car looking for the engine type, we're sitting in front of our computer screens looking at your posting.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's a GXE, it's got the 1.8L. 

Capacity:

Engine Oil

With Oil Filter Change 2.7L (2 7/8 Qt US)
Without Oil Filter Change 2.5L (2 5/8 Qt US)
Dry Engine 3.1L (3 1/4 Qt US)

5W30 preferred


----------



## Karabakh (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Karabakh (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks a lot man !


----------

